# flash header in CSS



## m4mu5chk4 (12. März 2006)

hi

bin noch ganz neu mit css....

ich möchte jetz einen flash header über die css einbinden!

mit ner bild datei is des kein problem aba wie muss das bei ner flash heißen?

BSP:

BILD:

```
#header
{ 
 background-image:url(zimmer.gif);
 width:800px;
 height:261px;
 border:1px;
}
```

FLASH:


```
#header
{ 
 background-image:url(zimmer.swf);
 width:800px;
 height:261px;
 border:1px;
}
```



da muss man doch nur anstatt " background-image: " was andres hinschreiben oder? nur was? Oo

hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen danke


----------



## Maik (12. März 2006)

Mit CSS lässt sich eine Flash-Datei nicht in ein HTML-Dokument einbinden.

In dem SELFHTML-Kapitel Multimedia wird das Einbinden von Multimedia-Elementen beschrieben.

Das Thema wandert ins HTML-Forum.


----------



## Gumbo (12. März 2006)

Technisch gesehen ist Flash eher so etwas wie ein Film als eine Grafik. Daher ist es auch nur möglich es über ein Multimedia-Element wie object einzubetten.


----------



## m4mu5chk4 (12. März 2006)

also gibt es keine möglichkeit die Animation in der CSS festzuhalten? dann muss ich sie ja in jede seite einfügen...


----------



## Maik (12. März 2006)

Eine Alternative wäre ein Frameset, um die Flash-Datei nicht in jeder einzelnen Seite einzubinden.


----------

